# What exactly is a "Wild" Blue Ram?



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

A LFS says they have "Wild Columbian Blue Rams."

I'm just trying to get some information about what this might entail?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

"wild" would be "wild caught". 

Mikrogeophagus ramirezi

Native to columbia. As to if it is really wild or not... who knows. WC fish typically are more sensitive to parameters than tank bred specimens.


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

I understood the part about being wild caught, I'm curious about what this would entail as far as this species is concerned.

Would we expect a size or color differentiation? What about the propensity to breed? As you mentioned, what about sensitivity to water parameters?

Does anyone have any experience with wild caught specimens versus tank bred?


The LFS is pretty good about whether their species are wild caught or not. They also tend to get pretty decent prices and some interesting specimens.

Just as an example of the store, these wild caught blue rams are 2.98 each. They also have some caridina propinqua (orange bee/orange shrimp) for 5/$4.50. Some of their current pleco species include: L-029, L-76, L-128 and more.

In case you were wondering, yes, this is my favorite place to pick up fish and plants from : )


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

typically wild caught would be brighter then tank bread...

but with today's food's i cant say that comment anymore, because tank bread can be healthier then wild caught with today's food diets, because they have a better and healthier feeding schedule vs being in the wild.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have one wild caught fish it's a true parrot. Wild Caught fish tend to be shy compared to tank raised. They can show better colors and be larger. Wild Caught can be more sensitive to water ph and hardness. I have soft water so my true parrot adapted well. A wild Ram would Need soft water to thrive.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Naekuh said:


> typically wild caught would be brighter then tank bread...
> 
> but with today's food's i cant say that comment anymore, because tank bread can be healthier then wild caught with today's food diets, because they have a better and healthier feeding schedule vs being in the wild.


Actually, tank raised are often brighter. They are selectively bred for their colors so they get more vibrant. Wild caught require more work to get to brighter colors.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

OverStocked said:


> Actually, tank raised are often brighter. They are selectively bred for their colors so they get more vibrant. Wild caught require more work to get to brighter colors.


^this, wild caught rams are often not as bright as tank bred/raised ones


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

*Yes*



nikonD70s said:


> ^this, wild caught rams are often not as bright as tank bred/raised ones


My LFS recently had some wild caught German rams for sale. They were far less attractive than the other rams they had.


----------

